# Prewar Schwinn Rack: C Model



## jacob9795 (Dec 3, 2017)

Can I put this rack on this bike? It’s a C-model Schwinn. I’ve had this rack hanging on my wall for awhile, it’d be nice. I can’t find any catalog examples.

-Jake


----------



## jkent (Dec 3, 2017)

No you should sell it to me.
JKent


----------



## jkent (Dec 3, 2017)

here ya go.


----------



## jacob9795 (Dec 3, 2017)

This rack has been a good paperweight so far. That catalog pic is of a BC though isn’t it? I was thinking this C-model may have had a nine hole rack.


----------



## Dave K (Dec 3, 2017)

I think the later C mods like yours usually had 9 holes racks.


----------



## jkent (Dec 3, 2017)

The way I see it, It's your bike do as you please to it.
I know if I had that bike and that rack it would be on the bike. I don't care if it's right or wrong.
JKent


----------



## jacob9795 (Dec 3, 2017)

I just wanted to know because I wish that I could be like the cool kids, ‘cause all the cool kids, they seem to fit in

That’d be great if I could get a pic of this same bike with an original rack. I think @TheDXjedi has one of these but it has ‘ears’ for a drop stand. I can’t find any info on which year has what for 1940ish C-mods.


----------



## REC (Dec 4, 2017)

jacob9795 said:


> I just wanted to know because I wish that I could be like the cool kids, ‘cause all the cool kids, they seem to fit in
> 
> That’d be great if I could get a pic of this same bike with an original rack. I think @TheDXjedi has one of these but it has ‘ears’ for a drop stand. I can’t find any info on which year has what for 1940ish C-mods.




So does this mean I fit in with the cool kids????
Here's my '39 C, now with the 9 hole rack




The rack you have would be really cool mounted on a C. I have one here like it, but it is slated for a different frame at this point. 

REC


----------



## jacob9795 (Dec 4, 2017)

REC said:


> So does this mean I fit in with the cool kids????
> Here's my '39 C, now with the 9 hole rack
> The rack you have would be really cool mounted on a C. I have one here like it, but it is slated for a different frame at this point.
> 
> REC



 Very nice, great condition, thanks for posting. It looks like the DX profile Miller stand was used on the later versions of C-Models versus dropstands. Nine hole racks look great either way on these bikes. I'll post pics of my setup when I receive the bike...
The ambiguity in prewar Schwinn facts! Love it.

-Jake


----------



## REC (Dec 4, 2017)

jacob9795 said:


> Very nice, great condition, thanks for posting. It looks like the DX profile Miller stand was used on the later versions of C-Models versus dropstands. Nine hole racks look great either way on these bikes. I'll post pics of my setup when I receive the bike...
> The ambiguity in prewar Schwinn facts! Love it.
> 
> -Jake



Jake,
My guess is you bought the bike from Pete Deitrich (onecatahula)? I kept looking at that ad if that is the one. Super deal there.
I was considering it to complete one with the tank and fenders... Considering - too broke to think hard about it, and that was a really nice piece as it was. This one:



I bought a pair of fenders about a month ago and am trying to come close to the color of "old" on this one. Rides like a rolls!
REC


----------



## jacob9795 (Dec 4, 2017)

Yes, Pete's, should be in the mail soon. I'm stoked! Your second C mod' looks fantastic as is. I've been wanting to do a build like that with a 3spd Nexus


----------



## Tikibar (Dec 4, 2017)

jkent said:


> here ya go.
> 
> View attachment 718716




With a rack in the back, you might want some truss rods up front like in the pic


----------



## jacob9795 (Dec 4, 2017)

Tikibar said:


> With a rack in the back, you might want some truss rods up front like in the pic



Searching for some...


----------



## ZE52414 (Dec 4, 2017)

My c model come with that rack.


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 5, 2017)

jacob9795 said:


> Can I put this rack on this bike? It’s a C-model Schwinn. I’ve had this rack hanging on my wall for awhile, it’d be nice. I can’t find any catalog examples.
> 
> -Jake
> 
> ...



I think the c model came standard with that style rack. This is one of the cool things about c model Schwinn bicycles.


----------



## jacob9795 (Dec 6, 2017)

It looks like it had a kickstand. Serial number suggests 1940


----------



## Saving Tempest (Dec 6, 2017)

REC said:


> Jake,
> My guess is you bought the bike from Pete Deitrich (onecatahula)? I kept looking at that ad if that is the one. Super deal there.
> I was considering it to complete one with the tank and fenders... Considering - too broke to think hard about it, and that was a really nice piece as it was. This one:
> View attachment 719008
> ...




Rustoleum Painter's Touch 2x Gloss Colonial Red seems close, if a bit brighter.


----------



## jacob9795 (Dec 6, 2017)

Maybe you can try paint matching the fork? I was amazed at the paint match my local auto paint supply store did for me. I gave them 1/2 of this Monark tank and they got it spot on. The top on the light is spray painted.


----------

